# Another belated NGD: Takamine EG350SC A/E



## s_k_mullins (May 2, 2011)

So I had another recent NGD that I've neglected to post. This one is for my Takamine EG350SC Acoustic/Electric. I picked this one up at a private "spring cleaning" sell at my local branch of Mississippi Music. This guitar usually sells for $499. Thanks to the wonderful sale prices, I got it brand new for $349 with an ultra-padded gig bag. I just strung it up last night with a new set of Elixirs, and it sounds fantastic! 

These are the specs:
Dreadnought Cutaway body size
Solid Spruce top
Abalone Soundhole Rosette
Flame Maple back and sides
Rosewood fingerboard with Abalone inlays
TP4T pickup system

And on to the pics...






























And one better shot of front and back, courtesy of the Dave's Guitar site...


----------



## Nonservium (May 2, 2011)

Nice score, love me some Takamine's.

An old friend of mine had a Takamine that I absolutely loved to play. I wish I knew which model it was because we've lost contact and I'd love to get my hands on it.


----------



## Randy (May 2, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!  She is a beauty, and plays wonderfully.


----------

